# Renting property Does and Don'ts



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

There is alot of advise on purchasing a property in Spain but little on renting property. We are due to emigrate to Gran Canaria February / March next year. Originally our intention was to purchase a place but now we are thinking of renting for a year or two before making a purchase. 

Therefore please can you advise the does and don'ts when renting property in Spain. Should we still engage our own Spanish Lawyer to go through the contract and ensure everything is correct and legal?

Appreciate your valued comments on this topic.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StewartL said:


> There is alot of advise on purchasing a property in Spain but little on renting property. We are due to emigrate to Gran Canaria February / March next year. Originally our intention was to purchase a place but now we are thinking of renting for a year or two before making a purchase.
> 
> Therefore please can you advise the does and don'ts when renting property in Spain. Should we still engage our own Spanish Lawyer to go through the contract and ensure everything is correct and legal?
> 
> Appreciate your valued comments on this topic.



have a look at the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - there's a section about renting with some dos & don'ts which I wrote a short while back - there are links to laws & discussions too

you don't really need a lawyer - though the contract must be in Spanish & if you don't speak/understand it very well yourself, get an independent translation - don't rely upon any version given to you by the agent/owner


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there and many thanks for your prompt response.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

StewartL said:


> Hi there and many thanks for your prompt response.


Some very basic, simple rules which follow the new laws introduced this year.


Contract must be in Spanish
There is no such think as an 11 month contract. Should be 6 or 12 months renewable
Deposits need only be one month unfurnished or 2 months furnished
You may have to pay an agents (finder) fee
Make sure that you get to see all bills (water, electric, gas etc.) Do NOT simply pay the agent/landlord
Contract should state who is responsible for what


Good luck


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Some very basic, simple rules which follow the new laws introduced this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen so many 11 months contracts around here in this forum. What is the reason people do that and why don't we do it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TSN.IMM said:


> I've seen so many 11 months contracts around here in this forum. What is the reason people do that and why don't we do it?


years ago, if a contract was for less than 12 months the tenants had no protection under the LAU

however -although that hasn't been the case for a long time, there are still unscrupulous agents & owners (or maybe they just don't know ) who will try to convince tenants that it's a standard contract


I've had it happen to me a few years ago in a previous rental - although *I *knew that the contract was worthless - the agent, who I had known for years, was insistent that it was legal & all that was on offer - & convinced the owner that they were 'safe' in that we had to move out after 11 months no matter what - & that we also had to stay or pay


it all got a bit messy about 6 months later - but suffice to say that the agent is now a 'former' friend......& the owner is s friend


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

TSN.IMM said:


> I've seen so many 11 months contracts around here in this forum. What is the reason people do that and why don't we do it?


Because such contracts have no legal status. People sign up to them because they don't acquaint themselves with Spanish rental law.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

*Make sure that you get to see all bills (water, electric, gas etc.) Do NOT simply pay the agent/landlord*

Can you go into more detail regarding this ?
Dont they change the bills into your name?
What about initial meter reading etc so you dont get lumped with a silly bill to start with??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> *Make sure that you get to see all bills (water, electric, gas etc.) Do NOT simply pay the agent/landlord*
> 
> Can you go into more detail regarding this ?
> Dont they change the bills into your name?
> *What about initial meter reading etc so you dont get lumped with a silly bill to start with?*?



yes, that's a good idea

it's rare for utility bills to be changed into the tenant's name - it's more complicated here than in the UK - often the landlord will pay the bill & then tell you what you owe - some landlords produce their own 'bills' for far more than the actual bill 

as a tenant I've found the simplest way is for the bills to be taken from my account by direct debit by the utility companies


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

el pescador said:


> *Make sure that you get to see all bills (water, electric, gas etc.) Do NOT simply pay the agent/landlord*
> 
> Can you go into more detail regarding this ?
> Dont they change the bills into your name?
> What about initial meter reading etc so you dont get lumped with a silly bill to start with??


Our water and gas bills are in the landlord's name but the bills come to our address and are paid from our bank account. When we began our tenancy he took us to Endesa and Aguagest and paid the amounts outstanding from previous absconding tenants.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks.
would a landlord really try it on with made up bills? lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> thanks.
> would a landlord really try it on with made up bills? lol


oh yeah..... they certainly do!

when we were new & green we rented a house from a company which owned several properties on the same urb

we were told that their bills were all lumped together in one bill, but that the manager would take readings from our meters every month & supply us with an individual bill

sounds totally fair - after all, what can go wrong when you see the actual meter readings?

they can charge you way more per unit than the electricity/gas/water company, that's what - but when you're new & green & don't speak Spanish you believe them when they tell you that 'that's how it's done in Spain' ( & I don't think it's even illegal to do so ) 

this was obviously quite some years ago, but it still goes on to this day


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

This is great information especially for a new & green person who does not speak much Spanish yet.

Many thanks to all.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks
that will be invaluable as i certainly wont be able to speak much Spanish.

Im slowly adding to a questions sheet for such instances...translated from google.
May come in handy if i put some stuff on which indicates i'm aware of the way the rental law works.


----------

